# Will my wheels fit?



## Zenizlev (Oct 25, 2006)

Ok so I bought a set of iForged rims for my 2001 BMW 325i a while back. I haven't seen them yet as they're sitting in my parents garage. Since I plan to sell the Bimmer for a Goat I want to know if they will fit it. They are 18x8 in the front and 18x9 in the rear. They were built to clear a big brake kit and as far as I can tell the bolt pattern is the same. so I just want to make sure they will fit cause if not I can sell them and have a lot more money towards the car.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

The bolt pattern should fit. What's the offset? I think that 35-40 is about the range that can fit.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

i heard bmw wheels fit


----------



## Zenizlev (Oct 25, 2006)

I hope they do, they were pretty expensive and I spent months picking them out so I really want to use them. I'm waiting for the maker to email me back with all the specifics on them.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

If the offsets are 40mm (front) and 45mm (rear) they will fit with no problems. Well that depends on how wide the tires are too.


----------

